# Gol Aubameyang Bayern - BVB. Video. 5 agosto 2017.



## admin (5 Agosto 2017)

Il gran bel gol segnato da Aubameyang in Bayern Monaco - Borussia Dortmund, Supercoppa di Germania, terminata con la vittoria della squadra di Ancelotti ai rigori. Aubameyang ha segnato il gol del momentaneo 2-1 per i gialloneri.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2017)

Che gol!!! ma che passaggio ha fatto Dembelè?!


----------



## Wildbone (5 Agosto 2017)

Dortmund Style.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che gol!!! ma che passaggio ha fatto Dembelè?!



Comunque il 90% dei gol di Aubameyang arrivano da grandi assist di Dembelè..


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque il 90% dei gol di Aubameyang arrivano da grandi assist di Dembelè..



Sisi non solo di Aubameyang é un mostro, secondo me é il miglior prospetto a livello mondiale.
Pensa che l'han comprato l'anno scorso a 15 milioni, ora senza esagerare ne vale almeno 90... altro che 100 di Belotti


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che gol!!! ma che passaggio ha fatto Dembelè?!



Bacca e il 90% degli attaccanti al mondo non avrebbe segnato comunque


----------



## PheelMD (6 Agosto 2017)

Bisogna anche dire che Sule fa una bella boiata


----------

